# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Windsurf Boracay, Philippines 2012 part 1 video

## reefretreat

Here is the 1st part Video of the action on Boracay Island during the 2011-12 season filmed by Reef Retreat Boracay.
https://vimeo.com/52309395
Enjoy

----------


## LutzSurfed

Great Video. Where can I find the 2nd part?

----------

